# Hands-On Review: Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon



## BundyBear

Wow! Like [emoji106] 

Thanks for the review and an interesting read. I dig the orange straps.


----------



## cleger




----------



## drgk

Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.


I would like these better if they used a higher end Ronda quartz movement, especially for their price point. These are low end movements when I look at their website


----------



## captaina16

Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.





Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.


"Fun watch" should be a valid category. I think we all have them, colorful, usually quartz and we "grab and go" with them. We don't really mind if we bonk, bink, or bash them.They are not precious except in the ability to make us happy.


----------



## TruffleHunter

Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.


Thanks for the fun, thoughtful, and thorough review. Looks great. 👍


----------



## Das-Bimmer

I have a Torgoen chronograph with yellow markers and a carbon fiber dial (forgot the model number), I it wore as my everyday beater watch for 3 years straight nearly on a daily basis. I believe mine has a Ronda movement in it, maybe I just got lucky with mine but it's the most accurate watch I've ever owned. Loses about 2 seconds a year. I never had to re-adjust the time until I replaced the battery. It's a super tough watch and has held up to a lot of abuse. My biggest gripe with it is that the lume was abysmal from the day I bought it. It's not bright and what brightness it does emit quickly fades away in less than 5 minutes. If Torgoen upgraded their lume application process on their newer watches I'd buy another one in a heart beat.


----------



## DeckRunner

Das-Bimmer said:


> My biggest gripe with it is that the lume was abysmal from the day I bought it. It's not bright and what brightness it does emit quickly fades away in less than 5 minutes. If Torgoen upgraded their lume application process on their newer watches I'd buy another one in a heart beat.


Interesting. I have their T25 in blue and it has some of the best lume I've ever owned on a watch. Lasts all night without even making a point to charge it with a bright light, as long as its been out and about during the day. I figured the same was true of their other watches but sounds like that's not always the case.


----------



## Silky Johnston

Super unique watch. Thanks for the great review. I will have to look into this brand more, I know of them, but not familiar with their catalog.
All of the details are phenomenal


----------



## Das-Bimmer

DeckRunner said:


> Interesting. I have their T25 in blue and it has some of the best lume I've ever owned on a watch. Lasts all night without even making a point to charge it with a bright light, as long as its been out and about during the day. I figured the same was true of their other watches but sounds like that's not always the case.


I should clarify that my particular Torgoen watch is about 10 years old. It's possible that their lume back then was not up to par with what they offer today, although I have not examined one of their newer watches. I do hope that this is the case.


----------



## jmt133

Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.


Looks great!


----------



## MrFoo

captaina16 said:


> "Fun watch" should be a valid category. I think we all have them, colorful, usually quartz and we "grab and go" with them. We don't really mind if we bonk, bink, or bash them.They are not precious except in the ability to make us happy.


Well said!


----------



## Midmanjax

That’s a brilliant watch, hats off to whoever gets into their collection. Quite the unique piece.


----------



## Mvtt98

Nice review, I haven’t seen this one before but I like the dial.


----------



## MisterPsych

Basem Wasef said:


> Sometimes you throw on a pair of red shorts and a thin white tee in the waning days of summer, if only to capture whatever feeling is left of the sultriest season of the year. The right timepiece can round out the vibe, embodying that feeling around your wrist in a small but significant way.
> 
> Unwrapping the Torgoen T18 Blue Orange Carbon in late August, it hit me: this is a watch whose powers are at their peak during the final few days of summer. Between the orange silicone strap, blue carbon dial, and contrasting orange hours and arms, this sporty chronograph was made for casual wears on long days when there may be water, and definitely some sweat. The 45mm case is a hefty hunk of 316L stainless steel, measuring a substantial 14mm thick and housing a G10.212 ETA movement. If that caliber sounds familiar, it’s because the moving parts also underpin the infamous Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch. While the much-discussed quality issues surrounding Swatch’s bioceramic piece appear to be specific to its particular hardware, not the ETA movement, we will say the idea of using a rugged, reliable movement beneath a K1 mineral crystal has a certain not-too-precious appeal to it, especially when the aforementioned seasonality likely involves a certain level of activity, and possibly some water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897219
> 
> 
> The T18 is generally successfully executed. The hard points are solidly rendered, with a subtle blue anodization to the case to set it off against the orange accents. Legibility rules here, with aviation-inspired orange hands creating large, outlined shapes against the contrasting background. There’s a bit of detail around the subdials, with the 30 minute and 1/10th second timers being framed in tiny raised brackets. The 60-second timer ditches the frames, balancing out the dial’s somewhat busy ornamentation with a small dab of restraint. Rounding out the dial is a date window at 4 o’clock, and four inset trim pieces around the edge of the face with fine hash marks. There’s also a subdued, finished quality to the metal bits, though the weak link—pun intended— is the strap. Rather than echo the unassailable hue of the case, the color saturation of the orange strap feels somehow watered down. Think: more light fruit sherbet, than whole milk ice cream. While the stainless-steel buckle offers a satisfying contrast against the smooth rubbery strap, the silicone itself feels cheaper than I’d like. That said, I’m curious about how the other strap colors in the family—white, red, blue, yellow, and green—come across in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897223
> 
> 
> At least on my 6.75-inch wrist, the 45mm Torgoen T18 wears comfortably and feels just about as big as I’d want to go given my relatively small diameter proportions. While the 24mm lug width is a bit on the wide side, the chamfered caseback creates a comfortable contact point on my wrist, and flexion in all directions yields no interference or discomfort. While the orange-on-dark-blue scheme is easy to read at a glance and the date easy to set, I find the hues a bit more typical than other colorways. Glancing at the other options, the white band and its contrast against the black carbon fiber face takes on a striking look that might be more versatile than the orange theme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897224
> 
> 
> The T18 is priced at $450 and unlike limited production Torgoens like the P51 Mustang-derived T51 ($495), this one is not limited by production numbers. How will its admittedly specific styling cues hold up as we go into autumn, and more critically, into winter? There might be a certain evergreen aspect to this timepiece’s adaptability to other seasons, though I will say it seemed most appropriate in the summer. While I wish the orange of the strap was a tad richer looking, considering its price point Torgoen is doing good things with a simple formula: substantial, easily legible timekeeping that’s rugged and usable enough to be worn every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16897225
> 
> 
> Visit Torgoen.com for more information.


This is the type of watch that beginner collectors are drawn to. Kinda flashy, cool looking, (if your in high school). It’s just a fun whimsical watch. interesting, look at me colors and design, almost like these goofy Invictas that people. When your talking $500 your talking intro watch money. Hamilton, Tissot, and for my $500 we’re talking Steinhart! As a more than seasoned watch guy, 8 can tell you the bes5 watch t9 buy for the money you have to spend. It hurts me to see people buy flash over substance. And that’s what this is. It’ll be in a junk drawer in 2 to 3 years from now. I’m not a watch snob per se. but I am a value snob. I have a Steinhart Ocean One red on my wrist. $450 brand new. Two years old, Sapphire crystal Sellita movement. Daily driver. Looks new. Water resistant 300m. Great action bezel. I also have a Pam 111, springdrive, GP Green Airking Nomos. This watch offers no value, durability , quality that the same $500 can purchase elsewhere. Just saying. Think before you spend. $500 Will get you a GOOD watch that is more than Flash!


----------

